# Ipod Nano et les gens de plus de 40 ans



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je pense offrir à ma mère un Ipod Nano. Pourriez vous m'aider en me donnant votre avis:
Est ce que vous pensez que l'écran est lisible pour quelqu'un qui a des pbs pour voir de près? Elle porte des lunettes demi verres pour ça (ahhh apres la 40taine ^^ ).

Ca peut etre un pb pour elle car elle a un appareil photo numérique pour lequel elle ne voit pas bien l'ecran par ex ( un sony dsc ).

ps: je veux lui faire une surprise don je peux pas lui faire tester l'ecran ;-)

Merci!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2006)

Ce sujet aurait plus sa place dans les forums d'iGénération 

Sinon, l'ecran est quand même petit, surtout si elle n'arrive pas lire sur celui de son APN 

Sinon, il reste le Shuffle


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet aurait plus sa place dans les forums d'iGénération


Oui c'est vrai :rose:  ( mais souvent macgé est plus réactif, comme la c'etait pressé comme question, j'ai triché un peu :hein:  ). Je peux peut etre reposter chez Igeneration? ( si un modo passe par la.... qu'il me confirme?)



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, l'ecran est quand même petit, surtout si elle n'arrive pas lire sur celui de son APN
> 
> Sinon, il reste le Shuffle



Ok, ca me confirme mes doutes... l'ecran de l'ipod normal est plus grand , donc ca peut mieux passer non?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2006)

Oui, je pense.
J'ai un nano, et il faut reconnaitre que l'ecran est petit...
J'ai vu l'iPod vidéo, et son ecran est quand même plus confortable niveau confort de lecture


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai :rose:  ( mais souvent macgé est plus réactif, comme la c'etait pressé comme question, j'ai triché un peu :hein:  )


Comment ça, on est pas assez réactif sur iGénération. non mais. j'y suis passé AVANT d'aller sur MacG, donc j'aurais pu répondre plus tôt si ça avait été posté la bas 

Bon, sinon, l'avantage d'un écran de nano par rapport a celui d'un appareil photo est d'avoir les texte bien contrastés (noir sur blanc) à donc peut être qu'elle auras du mal a bien voir mais au final ça devrait aller a mon avis. Par contre, la lecture des pochettes sera peut être plus problématique, mais comme ce n'est pas obligatoire, pas de soucis 

par contre, c'est vrais que l'écran de l'iPod vidéo est plus grand, mais les caractères ne sont pas affiché bien plus gros néanmoins.


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, on est pas assez réactif sur iGénération. non mais. j'y suis passé AVANT d'aller sur MacG, donc j'aurais pu répondre plus tôt si ça avait été posté la bas



ne te vexe pas , hein ^^    C'est juste que je pensais ca vu que le dernier (et seul pb) que j'ai eu avec Itunes et que j'ai posté la bas avant pas eu beaucoup de succès. D'ailleurs, il a toujours pas été réglé et j'ai abandonné 
Donc je me disais que ca marcherait mieux ici ^^ mais je retenterai la prochaine fois la bas  promis!



			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, l'avantage d'un écran de nano par rapport a celui d'un appareil photo est d'avoir les texte bien contrastés (noir sur blanc) à donc peut être qu'elle auras du mal a bien voir mais au final ça devrait aller a mon avis. Par contre, la lecture des pochettes sera peut être plus problématique, mais comme ce n'est pas obligatoire, pas de soucis
> 
> par contre, c'est vrais que l'écran de l'iPod vidéo est plus grand, mais les caractères ne sont pas affiché bien plus gros néanmoins.



ok, donc un partout pour ipod nano / ipod video ...
Bon, le mieux est peut etre de lui faire tester alors... dur dur de le faire subtilement pour pas qu'elle s'aperçoive du but de la manoeuvre   

si vous avez d'autres idées, reflexions, hésitez pas...


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> ne te vexe pas , hein ^^


ça va, je plaisantais, car même si il y a des pointures sur iGeneration, il manque quand même pas mal de membres actifs. C'est toujours les mêmes qui répondent aux sujets 

Bon, sinon, pour ton test discret, tu peut peut être essayer de découper un papier de la taille d'un écran de nano et d'un écran de iPod vidéo puis de coller des captures trouvés sur internet dessus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet aurait plus sa place dans les forums d'iGénération
> 
> Sinon, l'ecran est quand même petit, surtout si elle n'arrive pas lire sur celui de son APN
> 
> Sinon, il reste le Shuffle


Mouais, moi j'ai jamais réussi à lire quoi que ce soit sur l'écran du Shuffle.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Bon bin comme le fil est ouvert j'en profite aussi pour vous demander si vous pourriez me dire si pour l'affichage des pochettes il faut absolument que la music soit acheté sur ITMS ou si mes morceaux avec pochettes se trouvant sur iTunes marcherons (mp3 rajouté par mes soins à la bibliothèque et pochettes rajoutées par moi-même également) ?

Pour ma part je vais prendre le 30 go car en effet je trouve l'écran petit sur le nano.

Merci les zamis !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2006)

Les pochettes s'affichent, même si tu les as récupérés sur le net apres avoir encodé tes CDs


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

Les pochettes s'affichent quelque soit la provenance du morceau. Donc pas de soucis, si tu as mis une image sur un Encodage a toi, elle sera visible sur l'iPod.


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, moi j'ai jamais réussi à lire quoi que ce soit sur l'écran du Shuffle.



Remarque, au moins tout le monde est à égalité pour cet écran.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses je sais maintenant que je serais satisfait avec mon iPod (enfin je l'espère car comme y'a pas d'égaliseur perso j'ai peur d'être déçu du son) y'a plus qu'à attendre le moi prochain pour l'acheter !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses je sais maintenant que je serais satisfait avec mon iPod (enfin je l'espère car comme y'a pas d'égaliseur perso j'ai peur d'être déçu du son) y'a plus qu'à attendre le moi prochain pour l'acheter !


Bien sûr que si! Mais ça se configure sur Itunes.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si! Mais ça se configure sur Itunes.



Bin je sais que dans l'iPod il y a des égaliseurs du type "rock, dance etc.." mais pas de perso.

Tu veux dire que si je règle une courbe perso dans iTunes elle sera mémorisée dans l'ipod et par conséquent si je règle de façon à avoir beaucoup de basse et d'aigu dans itunes le son sera pareil dans l'iPod ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mai 2006)

Oui. Tu peux égaliser à volonté chacun des morceaux de ta bibliothèque sous iTunes. Ces réglages sont conservés lors de la synchro. Ceci dit, les préréglages d'iTunes sont déjà relativement complet.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tu peux égaliser à volonté chacun des morceaux de ta bibliothèque sous iTunes. Ces réglages sont conservés lors de la synchro. Ceci dit, les préréglages d'iTunes sont déjà relativement complet.



Mais dans ce cas dans l'iPod lui même il faut mettre l'égaliseur sur quelle position ?


----------



## bidibout (22 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans ce cas dans l'iPod lui même il faut mettre l'égaliseur sur quelle position ?



Bon apparement personne ne sais  

J'essaierais quand j'aurais l'ipod de toute façon je doute fort que l'égaliseur perso soit pris en compte, je pense plutôt que si dans iTunes je règle mes morceuax sur l'égaliseur "rock" et bien là oui l'iPod enregistrera cet égaliseur mais si dans iTunes j'ai mis un égaliseur perso et bien comme l'iPod n'en a pas et bien je pense pas qu'il mémorisera ce dernier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2006)

Exact. J'ai vérifié ça ce weekend. Et effectivement, on ne peut pas appliquer l'égaliseur perso à un morceaux particulier ou à l'ipod. C'est dommage. 
Par contre, tu peux bien utiliser les égaliseur pré-enregistrés. Il y en a beaucoup, et c'est relativement exhaustif.

Edit : Je me suis ENCORE gourré. Voir le post de Septimus en page 2 de ce thread.


----------



## PinkTurtle (22 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> pour ton test discret, tu peut peut être essayer de découper un papier de la taille d'un écran de nano et d'un écran de iPod vidéo puis de coller des captures trouvés sur internet dessus.



J'ai été voir a la fnac samedi les ipod nano et video. 
Bah,je pense qu'il vaut mieux effectivement prendre un ipod video, c'est quand même plus grand, ce sera plus lisible... ou alors un ipod shuffle. C'est pas le meme prix ^^
Bref, merci des conseils,  je vais reflechir a tout ça, mais le nano ne semble aps une bonne idée effectivement.

merci,


----------



## septimus (22 Mai 2006)

Pour ce qui est des égaliseurs, et sauf erreur de ma part, il y a quand même un moyen de mettre un égaliseur perso sur l'ipod : dans iTunes, en modifiant l'égaliseur "rock" par exemple et en faisant "définir comme préréglage" pour effacer le "rock" original, c'est bien le nouveau qui sera transféré sur l'ipod à la prochaine synchro. Reste plus qu'à sélectionner "rock" sur l'ipod


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2006)

Tu peux également nommer ce réglage manuel comme tu veux.


----------



## septimus (22 Mai 2006)

ouais mais est-ce qu'il sera bien transféré sur l'ipod, je sais pas , il me semblait que la liste de noms était pas modifiable


----------



## bidibout (22 Mai 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des égaliseurs, et sauf erreur de ma part, il y a quand même un moyen de mettre un égaliseur perso sur l'ipod : dans iTunes, en modifiant l'égaliseur "rock" par exemple et en faisant "définir comme préréglage" pour effacer le "rock" original, c'est bien le nouveau qui sera transféré sur l'ipod à la prochaine synchro. Reste plus qu'à sélectionner "rock" sur l'ipod



Merci pour l'info, par contre j'ai essayé mais il ne remplace pas l'original mais il m'en met un nouveau par contre je me demandais si jamais je vais dans modifier la liste et que je supprime le rock d'origine et que j'en créer un et que je le nomme rock peux-être qu'il prendra bien en compte le nouveau ?


----------



## septimus (22 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est bien possible, je te laisse essayer


----------



## bidibout (22 Mai 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien possible, je te laisse essayer



 Normalement j'achète l'iPod 30 go début juin je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Mai 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été voir a la fnac samedi les ipod nano et video.
> Bah,je pense qu'il vaut mieux effectivement prendre un ipod video, c'est quand même plus grand, ce sera plus lisible... ou alors un ipod shuffle. C'est pas le meme prix ^^
> Bref, merci des conseils, je vais reflechir a tout ça, mais le nano ne semble aps une bonne idée effectivement.
> 
> merci,


 
Ton cadeau ça me fait un peu penser aux cadeaux que parfois j'ai fait à mes parents..    .. genre, tu offres à ta mère, un truc que tu voudrais toi, au final, elle, ça va pas trop l'intéresser, et tu vas te le récupérer l'air de rien


----------



## CBi (22 Mai 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Elle porte des lunettes demi verres pour ça (ahhh apres la 40taine ^^ ).



Plutôt qu'un iPod (ou en plus) tu pourrais peut-être aussi lui offrir de vraies lunettes, avec des verres qui permettent vraiment de voir clair, genre Varilux. 

Les  lunettes demi verres, ça a été à la pointe de la technologie, mais il y a un moment de ça...


----------



## PinkTurtle (22 Mai 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ton cadeau ça me fait un peu penser aux cadeaux que parfois j'ai fait à mes parents..    .. genre, tu offres à ta mère, un truc que tu voudrais toi, au final, elle, ça va pas trop l'intéresser, et tu vas te le récupérer l'air de rien


héhé, c'est vrai que des fois, je suis très très tentée de le faire ^^. Remarque que je suis plutot du genre à acheter des nouveaux trucs pour moi, et les refiler a ma famille quand je veux acheter autre chose :rose:. c'est pas mal aussi ca ^^. 


Non, cette fois-ci, c'est elle qui me bassine avec un lecteur mp3, depuis qu'elle a compris comment ca marche et que mon beau père en a un. Elle prépare le terrain en espérant que le père Noel lui en donne un ( et oui, elle est prévoyante ^^, elle prépare son coup ni vu ni connu pour ds plus de 6 mois, comme si dans la famille, on était sourd :rateau: ). 

Bref, je vais lui acheter un shuffle je pense, comme ca, elle verra si le principe lui plait


----------



## PinkTurtle (22 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt qu'un iPod (ou en plus) tu pourrais peut-être aussi lui offrir de vraies lunettes, avec des verres qui permettent vraiment de voir clair, genre Varilux.
> 
> Les  lunettes demi verres, ça a été à la pointe de la technologie, mais il y a un moment de ça...


Le dilemme des verres demi lune ou pas...
Je suis pas concernée par ca ( pas encore me direz vous  ) mais visiblement c'est pas si simple:
Si tu as des verres progressifs, c'est nickel pour la vie de tous les jours, mais.... si tu fais de l'ordi, au boulot par exemple, où cet objet diabolique est devenu indispensable (Windows ^^), et bien tu te retrouves la tête penchée vers l'arrière pour voir avec la partie inférieure de tes verres. Je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, certains se reconnaitront peut etre :rateau:.

Et si tu as que des verres demi-lune, c'est pas "in", tu fais sévère quand tu les mets, tu les mets et les enlèves tout le temps suivant tes activités...

Bref, elle a les deux, et ni les uns ni les autres ne sont vraiment la solution miracle .


----------



## CBi (3 Juin 2006)

Si bien sûr qu'il y a des solutions [je suis du métier donc j'insiste ]  =

Varilux Computer si on veut garder les avantages du verre progressif (port en permanence y compris pour voir de loin) mais qu'on utilise souvent son ordinateur

Nikon Soltes la solution la plus confortable a partir de 40 ans devant un ordinateur, mais qu'il faut réserver a une utilisation "indoor" (on ne peut pas les garder sur le nez pour conduire, par exemple).

Franchement, passer à Varilux, c'est un peu comme quand on switche vers le Mac = après, on se demande pourquoi on ne l'a pas fait plus tôt


----------



## mak2 (3 Juin 2006)

Puisqu'on parle du iPod Nano, j'ai une question toute simple:
Est-il fournit avec un Dock ou s'achète-t-il à part?

Apple met ceci: 

Dans la boîte
 iPod nano
 Écouteurs ergonomiques
 Câble USB 2.0
 Adaptateur Dock
 Guide de mise en route
 CD avec iTunes pour Mac et Windows et guide des fonctionnalités

 Adaptateur Dock = Dock ou juste un cable?

merci


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2006)

L'adaptateur Dock est un petit bout de plastique qui permet d'ajuster la taille du "trou" ou niveau du dock,  vendu à part par Apple


----------



## mak2 (3 Juin 2006)

ok merci


----------



## PinkTurtle (4 Juin 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Si bien sûr qu'il y a des solutions [je suis du métier donc j'insiste ]  =
> 
> Varilux Computer si on veut garder les avantages du verre progressif (port en permanence y compris pour voir de loin) mais qu'on utilise souvent son ordinateur
> 
> ...



Merci ^^
Je vais regarder la page internet et voir si elle connait ou pas... parce que bon moi,je suis pas super au courant de ce qu'elle a deja testé, ce qui ce fait ds le domaine...  

Merci pour le conseil ^^


----------

